# Another M-Edge color question



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Forgive me for asking, as the answer is probably posted somewhere in another thread.

But I was looking at the new M-Edge covers...and originally leaning towards the blue or one of the browns...but I recall reading somewhere that the red is actually quite nice (and I love red!).  However, when I look at the site it says "marbled" and in the pictures, the marbled effect actually makes it look worn.  I would prefer a nice solid red. 

If someone has the new M-Edge cover in red, can you describe it for me and how it compares to the pictures? 

Any help on choosing a color is much appreciated


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Boston said:


> Forgive me for asking, as the answer is probably posted somewhere in another thread.
> 
> But I was looking at the new M-Edge covers...and originally leaning towards the blue or one of the browns...but I recall reading somewhere that the red is actually quite nice (and I love red!). However, when I look at the site it says "marbled" and in the pictures, the marbled effect actually makes it look worn. I would prefer a nice solid red.
> 
> ...


There are several posted pictures of the red m-Edge cover in accessories. Let me see if I can find it for you. I have the red and love it, it doesn't look worn at all to me and is a beautiful shade of red. I've had mine 4 months and no signs of wear, it is lined with gray.

Linda


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the old style in red.  There is a little bit of color variation but not much, in mine.  With leather no two covers will be the same. It just depends on the piece of leather that you get.  

All I can say is that my leather is very subtle but there is some marbling. YMMV


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks Linda and sebat...you both seem to have the older cover.  Were your covers advertised as "Marbled Red" like the new covers (which says its more than the nuances of leather and intentional shading)?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Go to *The Photo Board * and look under Red m-Egde Cover, great photos there! Let me know what you think.

Linda


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's mine. The old style did say marbled in the discription.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Boston mine was advertised as marbled red and I have the old case not the one with the light. Mine is the executive leather and feels and smells so good even after 4 months of heavy use.

Linda


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Boston mine was advertised as marbled red and I have the old case not the one with the light. Mine is the executive leather and feels and smells so good even after 4 months of heavy use.
> 
> Linda


Same here.

If you look that the photo of my cover closely you will see the color variation in the photo. It's subtle but there.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

Just an FYI...

I received my 2 m-edge covers that I ordered. I got the Smooth Mocha and the Pebbled Cream with Saddle Strap. Both of them look great. What I noticed, and the reason for my post, is that the colors match the m-edge website exactly but look different than the Amazon pictures.

I think, to get an accurate representation of the colors go to their website.

http://www.buymedge.com/p_products.html

Chris


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I just received the new Executive Genuine Leather Case in Marbled Red that holds the E-Luminator Light. It is a deep red and I can't really say that it is marbled. It's beautiful! I ordered the Zen Revisited Skin from Decal Girl to go with it and the red in the skin is too bright and clashes horribly. I've since ordered the Humidor pattern as it looks as though it will match better.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

My first visit to the photo forum...the pictures there look more "marbled" than sebat's photo (thanks for posting). Is it the lighting?

So rather than take the risk, I decided to go with Chris's lead and order the mocha (my other consideration).

That was until bluebell posted...and now I am thinking red again.

You all were supposed to help make this decision easier   
(but I do appreciate the information...so thank you!)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Boston said:


> My first visit to the photo forum...the pictures there look more "marbled" than sebat's photo (thanks for posting). Is it the lighting?


Yes, lighting can make everything look different. That photo was taken in indirect sunlight.

_This is cut from a post that I made in a different thread a month or so ago. I think it might answer some questions. 
_Here's my abbreviated leather spiel from when I sold leather furniture...

We tend to forget that this was an animal at one time. Think about your own skin. Just like us, this cow had stretch marks, rough spots, and even scars. All of those spots will take color differently. Just like we are all different, every hide will be unique both in markings and coloration. Leather has pores, it will absorb oils. As you use it, it will slowly start to change color and develop a rich patina. Every piece is one of a kind. Good quality leather will not be perfect.

There are perfect leathers out there, they have been patched and buffed and painted instead of aniline dyed. By the time, the manufacturer is done making them perfect, they almost feel like vinyl. If that is what you want, save your money and purchase vinyl.

M-edge is using some very nice quality leathers. I think the above statements about leather apply here. The nature of leather makes it impossible for every case to be identical in coloration or markings.

Hope this helps.



Bluebell said:


> I just received the new Executive Genuine Leather Case in Marbled Red that holds the E-Luminator Light. It is a deep red and I can't really say that it is marbled. It's beautiful! I ordered the Zen Revisited Skin from Decal Girl to go with it and the red in the skin is too bright and clashes horribly. I've since ordered the Humidor pattern as it looks as though it will match better.


Mmmm...M-edge must have changed the color of red they are using. I have the Zen Revisited and it goes beautifully with the red of the old styled cover.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks again sebat...I am not looking for perfect dye in the leather but more concerned about the marbled affect, which appears from the color name to be by design.  Or maybe they just call it that because that's the way the red dye takes and they don't want people to be disappointed? 

I would love a smooth deep red just like they advertise with the other colors


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Sebat...I ordered the red cover with the Zen Revisited because someone posted pictures and I thought they went together nicely but when I got my red cover and held the Zen Revisited next to it, I had to shudder. I thought that I could live with the color difference but everytime I looked at it, I shuddered again. Then someone else posted that they had a red cover and the Humidor Skin looked good together. We'll see.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Bluebell said:


> Sebat...I ordered the red cover with the Zen Revisited because someone posted pictures and I thought they went together nicely but when I got my red cover and held the Zen Revisited next to it, I had to shudder. I thought that I could live with the color difference but everytime I looked at it, I shuddered again. Then someone else posted that they had a red cover and the Humidor Skin looked good together. We'll see.


Hope you like that one better.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Approximately how long does it take to get your cover once ordered? I ordered mine directly from m-edge and no where does it say how long it takes, when to expect it, nor did I get a choice in shipping.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just received my red m-edge cover less than a half hour ago!  I LOVE it!! Mine has a slight marbled look to it, but it's not real noticeable at all. I think it actually looks prettier that way than if it was a solid red. Because the leather has somewhat of a texture to it anyway, I think it looks perfect with slight color variations. I have the 'my heart' skin from DecalGirls that I put on earlier this week. It looks very nice. The skin has several colors of red in it so some parts match exactly, while others don't. I was also a little cautious about the red, but I really like it and think I made the right choice. It's really cheery in these cold, dark winter days!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats KindleGirl!  Isn't it fun to get your Kindle all dressed up and pretty.  I almost got the red cover but at the last minute I changed my mind to blue. I thought more skins would match the blue cover.  But I still secretly lust after the red.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Kim...that's funny because I had thought about getting the blue and then decided to go with the red. Which blue did you get? I was thinking of the navy blue, but thought I needed something a little more cheery in these frigid days. I'll probably end up getting a blue one at some point in the future, but for now I love my red one. It also matched my new skin so that was all of the convincing that I needed!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I got the Pebbled Navy Blue.  I really like it and I think a lot of skins will look good with it.  But I have to admit, it isn't as 'fun' as the red.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their feedback. 

After going back and forth, I decided to go the safe route and ordered "mocha".   

Its not a fashion statement but very nice looking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I love my blue M-Edge:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice NYCKindlefan.  The combination looks great together.
debbie


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I love my blue M-Edge:


That's a very nice combination, indeed.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I love my blue M-Edge:


That looks purple to me, or is it me! Its beautiful though....


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> That looks purple to me, or is it me! Its beautiful though....


Which one of the blue colors is yours? Navy, Sapphire, Royal?

I just received the Sapphire a few days ago and LOVE it. I really like your skin with it too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

love2read said:


> Which one of the blue colors is yours? Navy, Sapphire, Royal?
> 
> I just received the Sapphire a few days ago and LOVE it. I really like your skin with it too!


Mine is the Royal.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Your skin and royal cover look so nice together. They look like they were made for each other. 

I wonder if that skin would look as nice with the sapphire?

I think I'll have to wait to find out. I need to quit spending so much on my Kindle.

Lynn M


----------

